# Printed up a mill table parts tray/organizer thing.



## Ken226 (Sep 13, 2021)

Unfortunately, my print bed is only 8.5"x5",  so I couldn't make it fit my Motutoyo 6" caliper.   So I sketched the bottom to fit  my Igaging 4"  digital.

I made 2,  mirrored versions. One on each end of the table.    The one on the right side is more open inside, for collets, end mills, drills, etc.

I started the printer last night, when I went to bed.   It was ready and waiting this morning.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 13, 2021)

Might want a lid of some sort, else it'll double as a chip catcher.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 13, 2021)

kb58 said:


> Might want a lid of some sort, else it'll double as a chip catcher.



If it becomes an issue, I'll draw and print a lid.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 13, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> If it becomes an issue, I'll draw and print a lid.


nah, let the chips fall where they may 

nice. I like the rod holders (scallops in the side) .. but what kind of rods will they hold?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 13, 2021)

That is really cool!


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 13, 2021)

Like it!


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 13, 2021)

I like it. You will need a chip cover. I have the tray made by Edge Technologies and it would fill up with chips all the time. Finally got tired of it and put a clear lexan cover over it with a set of hinges to flip open.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice job. Just out of curiosity, can you get the caliper out of its pocket pretty easy? My fat fingers, especially with oil and schmootz have a hard time with some things.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 13, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> nah, let the chips fall where they may
> 
> nice. I like the rod holders (scallops in the side) .. but what kind of rods will they hold?



Those are just in case I need to set something too long to fit inside, like a long drill or screwdriver.   To keep the overhanging end from rolling down.




C-Bag said:


> Nice job. Just out of curiosity, can you get the caliper out of its pocket pretty easy? My fat fingers, especially with oil and schmootz have a hard time with some things.



Yes.  There's about 3/4" of space at the tail of the caliper, easy to get a fingertip under.  Also, the space above/right of the plastic caliper body allows easy access to lift it out.

I'll upload the .stl and .ipt files to thingiverse later today,  in case anyone wants to print one, or modify the design to their own specs.

The right side version is already up,  but isn't designed to fit a caliper.  Just drills, end mills, collets, etc.     I'll sketch up some lids to fit them later.








						Mill Table Parts Tray,  w Table stop clearance, Right Side by Ken226
					

This is an 8.5" x 4" parts tray for milling machine tables.  Attaches to the front T slot via 2 3/8-16 socket head cap screws.  Print with your choice of materials, using supports for the screw holes. This is the Right Side version, with clearance to allow it to pass in front of the x+ table stop.




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Brento (Sep 14, 2021)

That is neat. I want to come up with a Tslot cover. I gate cleaning those out. Part of me is thinking of some plastic and epoxy a few magnets in the bottom. That will prob be my next project.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 14, 2021)

Brento said:


> That is neat. I want to come up with a Tslot cover. I gate cleaning those out. Part of me is thinking of some plastic and epoxy a few magnets in the bottom. That will prob be my next project.



I seem to remember seeing an stl file for t slot covers on thingiverse awhile back.  The design could be modified to allow magnets to be epoxied in.

I use a small diameter extension on my shop vac to clean t slots, down inside the vise, etc.


----------



## Brento (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a little 3" vice so it is a little tighter to get to but id like to be able to just brush the chips away so i want to do covers soon. I dont have a 3d printer so i have to make em.


----------



## hman (Sep 15, 2021)

@Brento - Brooks Ravenscroft (@brav65) posted this in 2015.  It's a quick, inexpensive and effective way to cover a mill table ... available at big box stores:








						Way Cover/t-slot Cover
					

well I was at HD today and was walking down an isle and noticed one of the hanging displays on one of the shelf posts.  It was this:      They are magnetic and can be cut to fit any size you want. They stick to the table but are easy to remove.  The best part is they were under $4 for a package...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Brento (Sep 15, 2021)

@hman i could fall in love with you thanks for the idea. No more messing t slots. Ofcourse i just made a tslot cleaner today lol


----------



## hman (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks, @Brento ... but the credit all belongs to Brooks Ravenscroft (@brav65), who seems to have dropped off the forum ):  The last post of his that I can find from July, 2018.


----------



## Brento (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh dear. Hopefully he is healthy and well.


----------



## DennisBastardMan (Sep 18, 2021)

i might try this as well for my mill, i am getting tired of having a disorganized mess of mill tools laying about.  what material did you use to print this?


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 18, 2021)

DennisBastardMan said:


> i might try this as well for my mill, i am getting tired of having a disorganized mess of mill tools laying about.  what material did you use to print this?



I used PLA.  30% infill, since I expect I'll be bumping into it, laying heavy boring heads on it, etc.

I posted the .stl and .ipt files to thingiverse,  if anyone needs them.
The left side is designed for 4" Igaging digital calipers.  The right is just a parts tray.

Left side









						Mill Table Parts Tray Left Side, by Ken226
					

This is a milling machine table organizer tray for the left side.  It has clearance to allow it to pass in front of the left side (x-) table stop.   The internal tray is designed to fit the Igaging Absolute Origin 4" digital caliper.




					www.thingiverse.com
				




And right side.









						Mill Table Parts Tray,  w Table stop clearance, Right Side by Ken226
					

This is an 8.5" x 4" parts tray for milling machine tables.  Attaches to the front T slot via 2 3/8-16 socket head cap screws.  Print with your choice of materials, using supports for the screw holes. This is the Right Side version, with clearance to allow it to pass in front of the x+ table stop.




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Alcap (Sep 19, 2021)

Very nice tool holder !  These 3D printers have really brought great designs people have .


----------

